# New Rat, keeps pooping on me?



## aang

My boyfriend just bought me a hairless boy rattie for my birthday this past weekend. Rupert (my rattie) seems to be very inquisitive, and is always running around his cage, chewing up the paper towel rolls, and in general just rooting around and digging in his bedding and what not. He sleeps a LOT, but I assume it's because of all his running around. 

Anyway, whenever I take him out to play, not only does he scratch the **** out of me, but he poops 2-3 times within the five minutes I'm handling him. Is this just because he's nervous and not used to being handle? Is there anyway I can make him more comfortable so that he won't freak out and poop on me? In all honesty, I'm not really sure how to "play" with a rat, although I know they love to play. He has plenty of toys in his cage, but what can I do to interact with him and make him trust me, and NOT poop on me?

Thank you!!


----------



## Arashi

I wish I could help you but I'm new to rats. Mine has never left anything on me.

I'm sure there's someone here who can help you out.


----------



## gypsy

It sounds like he's scared. Have you tried trust training? While he is in the cage just open the door and get some of his favorite treats. I used baby food for this. Put some on the spoon and talk to him and eventually you will get him out of the cage. Then hold him and feed him. It took me about 3 weeks to get mine to fully trust me. It takes a lot of patience and yet one of my girls still doesn't like being picked up. It also has to deal with their personality and how old they are. You can also put on a hoodie and keep him with you for a few hours, so he gets used to you and give him treats. The best way to rat's heart is through it's tummy 

Play time. My girls like to chase me around or even my hands while they are on the bed, it's just like tag. I would just let him out and explore and pet him when he get's close to you. I also put treats on my bed. Just a couple of cheerios to get them exploring.


----------



## aang

thank you, gypsy! i was sitting out front his cage earlier and he was playing so i watched him for a bit and stuck my hand in the entrance of his cage. he came over and started sniffing me, then nibbling on me. i got scared he was going to bite me hard, so i took my hand away. is this normal, too? i have so many questions, i just want to be able to get this right! haha


----------



## gypsy

It's good that he's curious. I had the same problem when I got Booty. I know it's an impulse to move your hand away but you can get bitten by doing that. I learned the hard way. Nibbling is normal. Rats are like human babies. They test things out by putting it in their mouths. If the nibbling does hurt make an Eeeep sound and high pitched. It lets them know that it hurts and they let go. It's how they communicate to one another. 

I got my first rat about 8 months ago so I am fairly new to them too. I will be more than happy to answer your questions  I just might not be able to answer all of them, though.

I have a question for you: Does he have a ratty buddy? They are really social and they need it. Just make sure it's the same sex  and if you do get another one quarantining is necessary.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

My hairless did that when I first got him. I still don't really like holding him because he scratches. 
Your rat is scared, and like the others said it just needs some time. After Cassius got used to being handled, he stopped doing it.


----------



## aang

@gypsy: 

thank you! i'll try to do the eep thing next time he starts nibbling lol. i just moved it slowly away, or shifted my fingers so they weren't right next to his mouth. he doesn't have a rat buddy YET, but I am looking at one on craigslist that this lady is adopting out. he's a furry one, so i figured if its cold they could snuggle lol. Quarantining how/why? I have an extra cage I can put him in. what if they don't get along?


----------



## Lioness

aang said:


> @gypsy:
> 
> thank you! i'll try to do the eep thing next time he starts nibbling lol. i just moved it slowly away, or shifted my fingers so they weren't right next to his mouth. he doesn't have a rat buddy YET, but I am looking at one on craigslist that this lady is adopting out. he's a furry one, so i figured if its cold they could snuggle lol. Quarantining how/why? I have an extra cage I can put him in. what if they don't get along?


Thanks for looking for a friend for him.  He will really appreciate it.
Quarantining is absolutely necessary - to do this the rats need to be in separate cages in separate air spaces, as in another room. It's important because you need to make sure your new rat isn't sick before you put him with your current rat, otherwise you will have _two_ sick rats. With three weeks of quarantine, you can keep an eye on New Rat and treat him if he's sick. Here's a great page on quarantining.

If they don't get along then you are looking at keeping two separate cages (each with 2 or more rats, ideally) or rehoming the new rat again and trying with another.
It's vital to get introductions right and I've heard that a grown male will take to a new young male much better than another grown male. Here's a great page on introductions.

 It seems really complicated, but I'm wishing you luck and a lot of fun.


----------



## gypsy

Oh good. Quarantining is necessary because of illness and they are often contagious. One sick rat can easily take out a bunch. Quarantining should last about 4 weeks and in a different home if available and if you see and play with the new guy take a shower as soon as you get home before you say hello to your fellow Rupert. 

Introductions can be a little rough. When you get there, first I switched them out of their cages so they could get used to each other's smell for a couple of days then I wash and rearrange decor/toys in the cage you are going to use primarily as their home and then introduce them in a new space to the both of them like a bathroom or give them a bath together. Then you can let them play together and then keep an eye on them in the cage together. There will be a little rough housing, letting one another know who's boss but I haven't had any bad experiences in introduction but I have heard of some tough ones.


----------



## aang

oh man this sounds complicated @[email protected] 
the new rat is coming from craigslist, he looks really healthy from the pictures i've seen but i'll quarantine him for a bit to make sure he's healthy!
i hope they get along :/ i should have just adopted two brothers or something lol i didn't realize this could potentially be such a challenge.
i'll read up on these pages, and post again if i have any questions!! thank you!!

also, rupert has stopped pooping and he's running around my room all happily and chasing my cat :] he seems really sweet and inquisitive, he just doesnt like being picked up. im working on that, though!


----------



## cupcakes.and.ar15s

Chasing … your cat? As in- OUT & ABOUT, loose with a (predator of rodents) cat? I’m sure you did (as this is very old thread, but for anyone reading this currently…), please watch BOTH your rat friend AND cat fur baby when the rat is not secured. This has potential for a sad disastrous ending written all over it. Even if the two appear to be, “the best friends…” A prey drive is still simply wired in…yk?


----------

